# Does your fursona have any disabilities or health issues?



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

I've been thinking about giving my fursona the same disabilities/allergies that I have. Partly so people are aware of my irl allergies and limits, and partly because given his origins it would make since... at least imo.

So anyway, I was just curious. Does your sona have any disabilities or health issues? And if so, is it because you have them? Or are they just part of their backstory?


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 6, 2020)

i have a lot of allergies and while a lot of em are benign enough to not care about (trees, grass, dust, etc) and one is just not fun to put in a furry setting (cat allergy, lol. he's even half cat.) i kinda wanna think kosmo is also allergic to peanuts and tree nuts? or at least i don't really wanna see him depicted eating them. i get kinda irrationally upset just having someone near me eating a pb&j, just cause i can smell it and i know i can't eat them anymore and it gets doubly upsetting when they know i have an allergy but brought along stuff like that anyways. so as i'm sure seeing my fursona eating stuff i can't would make me super sad, he may as well be allergic too!

love your sona, btw!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

My furry, Missy Anne Cat, has adhd, depression, anxiety and very mild tourettes, like the real me


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> i have a lot of allergies and while a lot of em are benign enough to not care about (trees, grass, dust, etc) and one is just not fun to put in a furry setting (cat allergy, lol. he's even half cat.) i kinda wanna think kosmo is also allergic to peanuts and tree nuts? or at least i don't really wanna see him depicted eating them. i get kinda irrationally upset just having someone near me eating a pb&j, just cause i can smell it and i know i can't eat them anymore and it gets doubly upsetting when they know i have an allergy but brought along stuff like that anyways. so as i'm sure seeing my fursona eating stuff i can't would make me super sad, he may as well be allergic too!
> 
> love your sona, btw!



Ah yeah, I feel ya. In fact that's kinda why  I want to make it where my sona is allergic to the same stuff as me. So people won't draw him eating something I can't. And also so maybe they would think about it if I go to a meet or con, like Oh wait Dexin (aka Evan) doesn't eat that ^_^ idk if that would actually work, just a theory that people might remember that way...

Also, tysm~! I think your sona is awesome too friendo.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 6, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Ah yeah, I feel ya. In fact that's kinda why  I want to make it where my sona is allergic to the same stuff as me. So people won't draw him eating something I can't. And also so maybe they would think about it if I go to a meet or con, like Oh wait Dexin (aka Evan) doesn't eat that ^_^ idk if that would actually work, just a theory that people might remember that way...


i think that makes sense! it's easier to remember stuff someone might like or dislike if their sonas also like or dislike em, so i think that'd carry on to allergies too. and allergies are pretty specific, so it might be even easier to remember and for people to apply to real life than other things.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 7, 2020)

my fursona has
-asperger's
-fibromyalgia
-the worst anxiety
-ADHD
-mild dyslexia,severe dyscalculia
-lactose intolerant (but still frequently eats cheese)

(yes these apply to me)


----------



## Arix (Mar 7, 2020)

Not a "real" one, but a fantasy-based one - in his world, dragons are inherently magical beings, able to use simple magic straight out of the egg and more complex magic as they grow and hone their skills. Except him, he was born without any magical ability whatsoever.

Obviously no, this is not based on a real-life experience of mine.


----------



## Hail-Purity (Mar 7, 2020)

My fursona Raimei has pretty much all of the same stuff I do, besides being more out going and bombastic than I am,
She has anxiety and thus jitters around quiet badly (is jumpy ect) her being a controller of lighting and thunder doesn't help her as she usually gets easily shocked.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 7, 2020)

He has ADHD, hallucinations, high functioning mental disability, along with the anxiety, plus he is pyrophobic.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2020)

Anxious, mildly autistic, salt-phobic (this one doesn't apply to me irl)
He's a slow thinker, tends to learn and do things in an unusual (often harder or chaotic) way and sometimes has tremors.
We're generally healthy physically though


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nexus has a brain similar to one of someone with high functioning autism in that his social skills and perception of the world is different along with  some repetitive behavior and actions. He has an extreme fascination with biotechnology and software engineering, and is gifted in understanding mathematics and patterns that compensated for his struggle with social interactions. He feels emotions like any other person but struggles to express them in ways most people would.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

The one I have a backstory for has a handful issues that mirror myself, though they tend to be magnified for effect.

He is highly functional autistic, devotion to machines, software, and technology in general.
PTSD from multiple and varied traumas.
Social anxiety, though through how he carries himself, it isn't easy to tell.
He tends to be fairly cold and non-emotive. He's honest to a fault, often choosing to give honest opinions despite how others feel about them, which strains relationships here or there.
He's a digisexual, which stems from both his devotion to technology as well as his social ineptitude. It's gone as far as him making his own partner through homebrew artificial intelligence.
He's a bit hedonistic. He doesn't really have goals in life beyond his hobbies and rarely gives himself opportunities to round out his flaws. He's focused like a laser despite lacking in some basic skills.

Physically, he's been severely wounded, having much of the right side of his body replaced by cybernetics. This includes an arm, lung, and eye.
This cements his affinity to machinery to a degree where in the back of his mind, he sees biological life as inferior. He doesn't see himself as superior because of his enhancements, but finds that life is a little less complicated for him because of them. He's much more capable of tending to his own issues if they are with his mechanical parts. Machines are easier for him to understand in general.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 7, 2020)

My sona cannot gain weight, and he has a strong sense of self-hatred to the point where he's finding it difficult not to harm himself.

Which is nothing like me irl. I gain weight easily, and I am a narcissist.


----------



## Kinare (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope, because when I imagine a better version of me it doesn't have my same flaws. Unfortunately, disabled critters can't survive in her world well, as in nature they'd just be easy food. Her mate, however, is born blind but sees using his spirit powers, so he survives a while before eventually dying to the harshness of their world (though not directly because of the blindness since by then he learns to "see" better than those with sight).


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 7, 2020)

My fursona smokes to relieve stress, but I don't.  Honestly I wanted different flaws for my sona so I could escape from my own


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2020)

My fursona has an entire encyclopaedia of health issues.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

My fursona La'sari has high functioning autism, like me. And she's a vampire if that counts.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 8, 2020)

My fursona is basically me, but just as a pantheress, etc.

Severe social anxiety, slight ptsd (almost fully recovered).. That's pretty much it.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 9, 2020)

She is extremely sensitive to electricity, like lightning or strong magnetic fields because they interfere with her natural navigational abilities.  Strong thunderstorms can leave her feeling disoriented.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2020)

He only travels by foot, or train, and only very, very rarely by cars, to which he a fear/aversion.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 9, 2020)

Health issues or disabilities, no. But a mental health issue, namely claustrophobia. Though considering that she lives during the Thirteenth century this name will be of little help, because it hasn't been discovered yet.
While my sona does incorporate many things I very much like, she isn't a definitive reflection of myself. I have my own mental shenanigans to deal with, none of which have anything to do with phobias. I just thought it would be an interesting addition to the character c:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 9, 2020)

Struggling with depression and alcoholism while having paranoia... which is the source of depression and alcoholism. Other than this? Two missing teeth, organs destroyed due to alcoholism and almost completely rotten liver which is the main cause of his demise.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 9, 2020)

Sabby is blind in one eye, although I myself am not.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 9, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> my fursona has
> -autism (asperger's ? I was told I have both before)
> -fibromyalgia
> -the worst anxiety
> ...



Asperger's used to be a separate diagnosis to autism, even high functioning autism. I think the distinction between the two diagnoses was that classic autism is characterized by a significant delay in the development of language ability (talking and understanding speech) even when the autistic person is high functioning in adulthood. Low functioning autistic people may never develope language ability.

Asperger's, which is now lumped together with high functioning autism, doesn't feature the delay in the onset of speech. I am autistic but I developed language at the normal age, so by the old criteria I would be described as Asperger's.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 9, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Asperger's used to be a separate diagnosis to autism, even high functioning autism. I think the distinction between the two diagnoses was that classic autism is characterized by a significant delay in the development of language ability (talking and understanding speech) even when the autistic person is high functioning in adulthood. Low functioning autistic people may never develope language ability.
> 
> Asperger's, which is now lumped together with high functioning autism, doesn't feature the delay in the onset of speech. I am autistic but I developed language at the normal age, so by the old criteria I would be described as Asperger's.


ah,I see
then it would be considered asperger's
I'm mute sometimes but my speech developed actually a bit early


----------



## Dexin (Mar 10, 2020)

Arix said:


> Not a "real" one, but a fantasy-based one - in his world, dragons are inherently magical beings, able to use simple magic straight out of the egg and more complex magic as they grow and hone their skills. Except him, he was born without any magical ability whatsoever.
> 
> Obviously no, this is not based on a real-life experience of mine.



Ah, that's really interesting and creative ^_^



DariusNack said:


> He has ADHD, hallucinations, high functioning mental disability, along with the anxiety, plus he is pyrophobic.



And is that stuff you have too? Or just the fursona has it?




Kinare said:


> Nope, because when I imagine a better version of me it doesn't have my same flaws. Unfortunately, disabled critters can't survive in her world well, as in nature they'd just be easy food. Her mate, however, is born blind but sees using his spirit powers, so he survives a while before eventually dying to the harshness of their world (though not directly because of the blindness since by then he learns to "see" better than those with sight).



Fair enough ^_^ If your goal is a better version of you that lives in a harsh world, I can see how disabilities would be undesired.



MaelstromEyre said:


> She is extremely sensitive to electricity, like lightning or strong magnetic fields because they interfere with her natural navigational abilities.  Strong thunderstorms can leave her feeling disoriented.



Ah, very interesting. I like that you've put so much thought into her world/species ^_^


----------



## Arix (Mar 10, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Ah, that's really interesting and creative ^_^


Thankee, it's basically what's defined his entire character.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

Also.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 10, 2020)

Many phobias, starting primarily with 'fire'. And if you can call it a health issue, she's also life-impaired, starting primarily with 'not being biological'. D:


----------



## Dexin (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also.
> 
> View attachment 82530



LOL that's awesome... and true


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2020)

Cutter Cat has a phobia about tar pits, yet seems inexorably drawn to them.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 11, 2020)

Thrashy's liver might just be a minibar these days ^^


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a couple conditions in real life that I wish I could live without, so I think I wouldn't want my scalesona to have them too.

Lordy, I just wanna be normal T.T


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 11, 2020)

Conor Hyena:
PTSD - Of course he has PTSD. he's a soldier, that comes with the job, right? HIs is because he did something he shouldn't have, and it haunts him. 
Bad hip - There's a few pieces of shrapnel stuck in his hip bone that refuses to come out and is very discomforting, causes him pain and makes him walk with a stick from time to time, though he doesn't show it much. 
General scarring - he's got a lot of scars that from time to time cause pain, which is more psychosomatical than most.
Back back: Also, propably psychosomatic. He ignores it. 
Lack of claws on the right paw - he has no claws on the right paw, after someone with a red-hot pair of tweezers pulled all of them off.

Conor sergal: He's lost his arm. He has a metal one, but it's heavy, unfeeling, not very gentle and pretty cold and uncomfortable.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 12, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Ah, that's really interesting and creative ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Both


----------



## Lobie5 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mine's got autism, like me.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

This is a very interesting topic!

In my case, I mostly spread my problems to my OCs, each of my OCs has a part of my issues, but is set major issues for them individually. This way I can concentrate more and also be more true when it comes to RP-ing,
It's going to be an essay to write all about me via my OCs, so I think I'm just gonna talk about my Fursona instead.

Terry suffers from lack of affection which they try their best not to be shown, but wants to be known.
Terry is a hypotensive, will appreciate sweets.
Terry suffers from split personality as well, is struggling. But when one of the two gets control over Terry, they can't resist acting as one.
Also there's gender identity disorder.

Oh well...


----------



## Callitza (Mar 14, 2020)

It's nice to see that people create fursonas with the same personality or mental disorders they have. 

When I started to draw a "thing" (About 7 years ago) to descripe my mood it was looking like a creepy smiley. Sounds weard, but whenever I feel anxietys, depressed or happy the face had a different grimace and looked like he is made for a horror movie. After finishing the first version of my fursona I gave her the ability to show my feelings and ONLY my feelings. All drawings I made with her contained blood, an open brain and other gory things. The main reason why I did that is because I wasn't allowed to show my feelings in real life, so I expressed myself without anyone knowing how I felt inside. 

After a while (About 3 till 4 years ago) I gave her a different personality, like a stong version of myself, but it felt wrong. She had all the features I never had at it made me feel some kind of wortless? Don't know if it sounds weard. 

These days I feel a little bit more comfortable with myself or at least not pressured like I felt when I was younger. My fursona does have the same likes and dislikes and it feels so much better to me. I understand it when people don't want their fursonas to have the same problems but I can connect with my fursona way better this way.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 15, 2020)

Callitza said:


> It's nice to see that people create fursonas with the same personality or mental disorders they have.
> 
> When I started to draw a "thing" (About 7 years ago) to descripe my mood it was looking like a creepy smiley. Sounds weard, but whenever I feel anxietys, depressed or happy the face had a different grimace and looked like he is made for a horror movie. After finishing the first version of my fursona I gave her the ability to show my feelings and ONLY my feelings. All drawings I made with her contained blood, an open brain and other gory things. The main reason why I did that is because I wasn't allowed to show my feelings in real life, so I expressed myself without anyone knowing how I felt inside.
> 
> ...



That makes since. I think it's cool that you have your sona's feelings match yours and that they are more like you. I understand when people make their sona's be more what they aspire too be, but for me, I also find it more comfortable to make my fursona more like me than not ^_^ It just feels more genuine and natural, and I don't have to think so hard when drawing him. I can just be like, what is my mood? How would I react? And then draw that.


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 16, 2020)

Not very serious but my fursona's eyes are sometimes crossing and her glasses doesn't work for this, only astigmatism. Just like me


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 24, 2020)

Tyll'a's stubbornness often leads to health issues (aka injuries)!


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 25, 2020)

Dallas is almost completely deaf in his right ear. But unlike me, that was because of a negligent discharge rather than not wearing ear protection around loud machinery. 

He also has no feeling in his right index finger, after taking a bullet fragment from a test fire mishap. I may or may not have this exact problem.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

She used to suffer from a harsh type of psychosis, but is now in a process of healing because of her prayers being answered.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2020)

Never gave this any thought in regards to Firuthi, to be honest - though he'd almost certainly be on the autism spectrum (the higher-functioning part in particular) like me.  He would NOT have the hypotonia (uh, that's low muscle tone, which among other things makes any sort of physical activity much more exhausting) I have had, though.

However, I DID write an entire group of characters who had issues as part of a roleplaying campaign once:

The housecat leader was wheelchair-bound (she was ex-military and her legs got trapped under rubble);
her gator friend had some serious depression (long story on that one);

there was a fennec with OCPD (which as I understood it is the kind of perfection-obsessed thing everyone thinks ordinary OCD is);
a bipolar hedgehog (didn't get enough time with this one);
a shark with a weird neurological disorder that sent him into seizures every time he smelled blood (at least if it was unchecked - it's NOT merely sensory processing disorder, I actually based it off a very weird disorder I heard about in a TV show once);
a badger with something I had called "atavism prominence disorder" (this was a setting of civilized animals, the disorder was basically a compulsion to act much more like the base animal than is accepted.  Not sure how this'd compare to real-world disorders);

near the end there was also a rhino with multiple personalities (not getting into how THIS happened either).
And unless the badger's disorder compares at all to autism, NONE of these match up with me in the least.  It was more of an experiment of mine to try and put myself in the shoes of people who have these sorts of things.  (An experiment that I presume still didn't get anywhere NEAR reality.)


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Doormat has very bad hayfever... not a disability of course, but something that I have a lot of experience with!


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

My sona have some disorders and actually all of them are same as me OR work like a metaphor of disorders I have

- Asperger's
- Anger control issues
- Social anxiety
- Neurosis
- Her right eye is bionic because I have myopia, and had two surgeries in my childhood. For now my sight is stable but right eye still sees slightly worse than the left one, that's why I decided to make right eye of my sona bionic.
- Allergy on penicillium and insects' poisons


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 25, 2020)

High Functional Autism, PTSD, Social Anxiety, Depression


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 26, 2020)

Possible Asperger's 
Anxiety
Hay fever
Cannot take any blood thinning meds ibuprofen .ect 
Athsmatic
Double sighted 
Has heightened sense of hearing
Can sometimes get kinda depressed

All of these apply to me irl


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, my fursona is me.

So she’s an Aspie, like I am. Half deaf, too- I’ve been thinking of incorporating hearing aids in her design.

Beardie hearing aids? Now that sounds fun.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 28, 2020)

An unhealthy work life balance.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2020)

Dexin said:


> I've been thinking about giving my fursona the same disabilities/allergies that I have. Partly so people are aware of my irl allergies and limits, and partly because given his origins it would make since... at least imo.
> 
> So anyway, I was just curious. Does your sona have any disabilities or health issues? And if so, is it because you have them? Or are they just part of their backstory?



Mine is basically a crazy soul who in his joyful love for life is not great at reading social cues and lack restraint sometimes.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 28, 2020)

Anxiety and some mild depression, just like me.


----------



## CedarCollie (Apr 28, 2020)

PTSD from abusive parents


----------



## WindSeeker (Apr 29, 2020)

It is an interesting question. 
I am legally blind and have cerebral palsy in real life, but my fursona has neither. She has a scar over her left eye which is the eye I can’t see out of it but her vision is not affected notice she have a limp or dexterity issues as I do in real life. For Mia first one without disabilities is kind of an escape if you will.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 29, 2020)

Since he's me in cat form. Yes, he would have quiet a few health issues.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

An unhealthy obsession with making people go to sleep. That's not a euphemism by the way. You have to be in bed by bedtime!!


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)

I'm autistic, so Zehlua is also autistic! Zehlua also has two wonderful service animals to help ease their anxiety:


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 10, 2020)

Well my main OC has severe dyspraxia, HFA and needs meds to keep her OTT powers in check.  All while being the leader of a christian sub section that deals with people who died and walked in to light.

Based on a darkly comic thought that even gods by human standards still have issues.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 11, 2020)

Steele suffers from episodic migraines---not as severe as my chronic migraines (+15 headache days a month. Criteria lists the span being at least three months but I have had them for several years), but severe enough to leave a noticeable impact on his quality of life. Aside from that and a few considerably bad mental afflictions, namely bipolar disorder and a crippling fear of vulnerability, being cold-blooded just straight up doesn't do him many favors


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Mine doesn't have any serious issues, but he does have some PTSD. I normally have this from past experiences, but it was formed differently. Also autism. They always used to say when I was younger that I had it, and that it was the reason certain things I didn't get right away were because of it. He might have a little bit of  split personality disorder as well, also one of my conditions.


----------



## GlitterKoi (May 27, 2020)

I just obtained my first fursona, which is an adopt that I commissioned a minor change to. The artist drew the character as blind, and I'm debating whether I want to actually have the character be blind, give them some kind of adapted ability like magical/spiritual sight, or just have them be a sighted character with unusual looking eyes. In real life I used to wear glasses, for most of my life, but actually outgrew the need for them, which is rare but sometimes happens; I was very fortunate according to my optometrist. I'm a visual artist and compulsive reader, so a character who can't see would be a huge change for me. On the pro side I think it would be interesting to explore the differences, on the con side if I ever wanted to fursuit or roleplay my sona it could prove very challenging.


----------



## hara-surya (May 27, 2020)

I don't have a fursona - my persona is human and looks like the picture to the left - but she has bipolar II disorder, mild cerebral palsy from a premature birth and autistic spectrum disorder.

Also, I have bipolar II disorder, mild cerebral palsy from a premature birth and autistic spectrum disorder. The cerebral palsy mostly manifests as bad handwriting, the inability to grow pectoral muscles and a weird gait in my walking that wears out shoes prematurely. The bipolar disorder is well controlled by medication and the autism is mostly just being terrible at small talk.

I write characters I'm close to, but not actual personas I identify with, who have problems such as schizophrenia, bipolar I disorder, PTSD, borderline personality disorder and substance abuse. I write really, really ugly contemporary fantasy where people have real problems and where the magic only complicates it. They don't fight vampires with katanas, they cut themselves with razorblades while listening to Korn because ghosts won't leave them alone.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 1, 2020)

Taking I’m autistic will I say no.

In story for the OC version of Asaroth though is only disabled in not being able to use magic despite coming from a family line of powerful magical users. 
While I have disabilities irl are those more reserved for my human characters where I have a set of many types of people. From a one armed veteran with PTSD to someone with only amental illness or only a physical disadvantage.
My furry characters is bodywise and mentally doing better than my humans


----------



## GenDraconis (Jun 2, 2020)

my scalesona has ADHD, Autism and hearing loss. pretty much


----------



## Sylwings (Jun 8, 2020)

not really, he is just me so he has some of my illnesses. but like him it is not disease but just part of the way he is.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

My persona has PMDD (major episodes of hopelessness, depression and not being able to function 100% normal) despite being an optimistic idealist. 
Other OC's have things like survivor's guilt, PTSD, anxiety, autism, narcissism and so on. But then again, my main story ties in fantasy with these mental illnesses.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 21, 2020)

Does mild acrophobia count? (I say mild because he plays Chaser on the Hogwarts Hufflepuff Quidditch team)


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

Not so much as a disability than it is a "quirk". Red's tails is a "semi-curl" rather than a "full curl.
www.furaffinity.net: Red Reference by redhusky


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 23, 2020)

My fursona is a work in progress, but he's a vampire bat mix who moved out of a primarily nocturnal city for better opportunities. He tends to be an insomniac. Working a day shift job takes a toll on his health and disrupts his circadian rhythm. He also used to sleep upside down back home, but currently sleeps on a bed in his current environment, and this does not help his condition.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

Ascendant like me has a lot of anxiety and seasonal depression that can go completely overboard at times. Also just struggles to know what she's really got disorder wise. But she hates labels.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 26, 2020)

One of my recurring characters, Dallgun Tariss, has a whole grab-bag of issues.

Wracked with PTSD, anxiety, depression, and survivor's guilt from his military career during the dark days of the Extinction War, Dallgun has just as many mental scars as physical. His lower right leg was destroyed by the knee by enemy heavy weapons fire, and he now makes use of a cybernetic prosthesis. He's also beginning to suffer from arthritis and spinal stenosis, both due to his age and his strenuous history.

Like many older soldiers in the Federation's grim postwar reality, he keeps his mental issues to himself as best he can -- everyone suffered just as much, and rather than reopen old wounds for one another they suffer in silence, much to the chagrin of mental health professionals. Dallgun in particular attempts to assuage and atone for his perceived sins by throwing himself headlong into service with Local Defense and other public works initiatives.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 26, 2020)

I hadn't really thought of this for character building before, but I fashioned Avery after myself, so depression. I'm planning a couple more OC's tho, now I'm definitely gonna put some thought into this.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 26, 2020)

I haven't really thought about it but I think that it'd make sense for my fursona to have my mental health challenges as well.
So, I guess ADD, Anxiety, Stress, Functioning Depression, and sometimes issues with Self-Control.

All of which I can, unfortunately, say that I have... It makes her feel like she is more somehow... I dunno...


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 13, 2020)

Like in real life Sizer my Feathersona its hald blind in one eye and impaired in the other. But unlike real life i dont use a cain

sizer looks kinda lika a pimp and in a way he kinda is lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 13, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Sabby is blind in one eye, although I myself am not.


me to but i am in RL to


----------



## hardman13 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a few 'sonas, and one of them is _mentally_ ill, if that counts, because they're crazy and full of bloodlust.


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 14, 2020)

there is nothing wrong with me, so my fursona sometimes doesn't have arms


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm horribly allergic to all animal fur, so Dergen has the same. As he is an extension of me, but ingesting fur, he has no problem with, (he's quite the voracious Dragon)


----------



## YangireZombie (Oct 17, 2020)

Personality Disorder


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Kili does have Aspergers, same as me. Albeit his case is mild even by aspergers standards. Again, this may have just been my experience.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 19, 2020)

Like @StolenMadWolf, my fursona has autism spectrum disorder like me.
This was something I only recently decided, but I figured that if Nora is supposed to be "me" then it only makes sense that she's autistic. Lol


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Like me, my sona has depression but doesn’t act like he does in the least. Also like me, he has avoidant attachment and a slight limp.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 10, 2020)

My fav sona right now is aspie like myself, but the surface detachment and stims dialed up a touch. He also has uncomplicated PTSD.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 13, 2020)

I've projected a lot of myself onto my boy Blue- it feels good to see yourself in your art and use it as a healthy coping mechanism to work through emotions and problems in a safe environment. Boy has bpd, bipolar, ptsd, lung problems due to smoking, and is an alcoholic+addict. He has a rough go of things, but it makes me feel a little less alone to give him friends and lovers who see beyond things that he perceives as character flaws. If he can recover, grow, attain sobriety, create, have close personal relationships, and find meaning in life despite the things that make his progress a bit more rocky and slower, so can I : -)


----------



## Sinamuna (Nov 16, 2020)

My sona doesn't share my real-life cerebral palsy disability. She's also more confident and not concerned with other people's opinions of her, happy with her chub.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ivan Bradanska: Asperger's, HFA, social functioning though.

Amanda Bradanska: Some form of paranoia, more than likely OCD.

Grief Bradanska: ADD

Scylla Bradanska: ADHD, or some sort of learning disorder.

Aurelia Bradanksa: Paranoia, psychic powers cause her to be sensitive to the supernatural.

Tyrenous Bradanska: Aspergers, to the point of being asocial.

Wanda Bara: A bad leg (skeletal)

Polyphema: Has only one eye, so bad depth perception.

Balta Baldrova the Wolf: Born mute.

Sherly Perwinkle the Cat: Sociopathy, PTSD. Has tinnitus ever since that artillery shell hit near her trench.

Chronic Gigantism is an understatement in my lore.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 31, 2021)

Bringing this back up because I'm trying to figure out the health issues (and scars, but the thread for those is more than six months old so I'm combining efforts) for one of my OCs.

I know the character was homeless for his first decade, I'm aware that such a thing results in some SERIOUS cognitive setbacks (he has a huge tendency to downplay any form of sickness and has some trouble asking for help, due to past traumas)... but I'm trying to think of the physical setbacks and I want him to have both decent cardiovascular function AND full use of his limbs.  I'm not sure what health issues or scars are appropriate at that point.

(I'd like ideas BEFORE I invoke any part of said OC being a possum.)


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes. I consider my sona to be a direct representation of myself.
Central Sensitivity Syndrome, Fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue and all.
They all play a massive role in who I am now and quite frankly CSS heavily dictates what I can and can't do in my life.


----------



## Birdbf (Feb 2, 2021)

My main sona is nonverbal, and my other furry OC tied into him is HOH with a cochlear implant! The HOH sona’s implant was what helped detect my main one in his origin, however, due to picking up strange radio frequencies from his location. 

My main sona never really bothered to learn how to speak, nor does he care to. They’re more thematic than directly correlated to me.


----------



## Filter (Feb 3, 2021)

The shadow version of my main fursona (not the character in my avatar) is disabled in a way.

Most of his tail was lost in an accident, his colors were stolen, his wings were torn off early in life, and where his wings once were attached are scars. He's canine, but with his truncated tail and fluffy ear tips some assume that he's a kind of lynx. It isn't obvious to others that anything is wrong, however. Lynxes are cool, so he works with it, but his true form has wings, colors, a nice tail, and is more obviously canine. The main version represents his actualized self, whereas the shadow version represents making the best of bad situations and pressing forward despite setbacks.


----------



## PilotBug (May 5, 2021)

well since it is a extension of me it has some of my mental disabilities like ADHD (undiagnosed obviously this is WWII) and Anxiety


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 5, 2021)

Constantine has a handful of things:

- He's missing both eyes. I'm still undecided as to whether he ever had them in the first place. He manages though, because Carnivorans typically have a good sense of smell. 

- He's missing the left half of his lower jaw. The area around it is heavily scarred so he definitely did have it originally. 

- He's got several chipped teeth. I've characterised him as incredibly aggressive and Hyenas are adapted to crush bones so three guesses how this happened. 

- He's only got one leg. Because pirate aesthetic.


----------



## Eremurus (May 5, 2021)

Eremurus has a genetic birth defect resulting in 5 fingers; however Tauren typically have 3 fingers.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2021)

Honestly as far as I know neither I nor my fursona has a form of disability so I didn’t add one.
Jokingly speaking I could say “yeah his disability is he’s a demon.” But otherwise, nah.
I can’t exactly think of what he’d have if he’d even have one and I’d rather not shoe horn it in out of respect of others since I lack knowledge on a lot of some.

Only thing close to a form of disorder a character has is the fact like two have PTSD mostly due to serving in war but one has his triggered very often. And I’d honestly say the same one has some others but I’m not really sure if it is an actual “disability” or “disorder” and him just being very selfish.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 5, 2021)

Aspergers foxy for the win =3


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

my disability is living among the humans.

you're annoying some times but i just can't take you seriously with your cute little eyes you big dum-dums aw.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

Lupin, my werewolf, is autistic, just like myself in real life. I have a hard time understanding and connecting with people due to my mental disability, and I have been told I appear down-to-business and serious when I interact with others. To me, it wouldn't make sense for my fursona to be more "peppy" than real-me is.

Also, being a werewolf is somewhat of a metaphor for being autistic. Being a person with autism can leave you feeling alienated and different from other people. That is something I have always felt ever since as a child, and admittedly, it has caused me anguish. I hated that I was different, and I just wanted to be normal and fit in like everyone else.
With Lupin, him being a werewolf, half man and half wolf, leaves him feeling alienated from other human beings, just like I feel irl. He has a hard time understanding and connecting to other people, and he has somewhat animal-like reactions to people and situations. He finds he is most connected with nature, and he prefers being alone in the wilderness. However, he values those he considers his pack, and he is grateful that he finds such a deep connection with them.

EDIT: Both my fursona, and I irl, are prone to symptoms of psychosis, such as hallucinations and delusions. Though, I am not sure if I actually do have traditional psychosis, and I am not sure if it constitutes as a disability so much as a mental disorder.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i wouldn't call myself an introvert but other people do. i'm just kind of a slower-paced individual.
i've had people say i've got autism but i don't really think so.
i just think i have more of an old soul and people just can't relate nowadays.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

mine has ass cancer


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Does bad luck count?


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 29, 2021)

Random severe migraines which are usually preventable. Just like me!
Also allergy to all nuts and peaches (if you can call that a disability).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Now do know, I have autism/ Asperger's myself, so when I have these it's not to portray characters in a negative light, but.

Grief: Has ADD.

Ivan: Asperger's.

Amanda: OCD, maybe some form of megalomania.

Scylla: Learning difficulties, possibly savant syndrome. Scylla _may _have Asperger's, as it would run in her family from her father's side. It could potentially explain her lack of empathy. 

Tyrenous: Asperger's, just like his grandfather.

Ophelia: Anxiety.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

I mean mine is a representation of myself- so he is on the spectrum and has Tourette’s


----------



## Lusaire (Jun 2, 2021)

I wanted Lusaire to be very similar to me in this manner, so he shares all my disabilities. 

+ I'm autistic, so Lusaire is autistic as well. I have pretty severe sensory issues that go along with this (hyperosmia and hyperacusis) so I imagine he also has to avoid excessively loud areas and places with lots of conflicting scents (i.e. malls) for the most part.
+ I am mildly sensitive to flashing lights, but so far only when paired with stress and certain patterns such as swirls or checkers. I've never been diagnosed with epilepsy but *shrugs* Lusaire and I would probably both avoid laser tag and the local Halloween haunted houses just in case haha.
+ I also have a condition called Raynaud's. Basically it means that my body constricts the blood supply to my fingers and toes prematurely when I'm cold, stressed, or in pain, and if I'm not careful I can actually lose feeling in them/start to have frostbite-like symptoms. Typically all I have to do is dress warmly and wear gloves whenever it's less than 60 degrees farenheit outside, and/or when I'm feeling stressed. If I'm having a particularly bad day I'll use hand warmer packets or a heating pad to warm myself up and de-stress. (Luckily for Lusaire he has a nice fuzzy fur coat and feathering on his hooves to keep him warm!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2021)

Mine is missing his arm from the elbow, having replaced it with a highly advanced mechanical arm. Does that count as a health issue?


----------



## Golecko (Jun 4, 2021)

My sona is based on me, so asthma is a problem. I love it that it is ironic for a western dragon which can breath fire to also have asthma x3


----------



## fernshiine (Jun 4, 2021)

The same as mine! 

Akiko has chronic migraines and headaches and a bad form of generalized anxiety of disorder and social anxiety. Cannot deal with stress at all and her mind is a mangled mess. Like mine.


----------



## mrmtten (Aug 7, 2021)

yeah, my sona Eight has everything I do (partial deafness in one ear, deaf in the other ear plus ADHD and dyscalculia)


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 8, 2021)

He has a really short temper and can fly into a rage when he gets impatient.  Not sure if that's a disability itself, but it's probably a symptom of some kind of mental illness.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

Is being perpetually annoyed a disability


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Mine could be overly jealous and have outbursts over anything that can piss him off easily. Not sure what the specific illness for that is called tho.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Aug 9, 2021)

Khione has autism/Asperger's and social anxiety.


----------

